# Android 4.2



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Just saw that LG is getting the next Nexus device and is running 4.2. Since the G Nex won't be the newest nexus anymore does that delay our official updates or we still get them relatively quickly? I know our Dev crew will have a port within minutes ( their just that good) but I was curious on how Google treated old Nexus devices with official OTA updates.

http://m.cnet.com/news/google-lg-to-debut-android-42-next-month-report-says/57525865

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The word "reportedly" and the word "rumor" in the link you posted makes this as substantial as the same thing I read two days ago. However, I pray lg is not making the next nexus cuz their phones blow.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah LG = meh. I won't buy any LG device Nexus or not.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Who cares, we'll just be able to build from source. Google would push the OTA's a few weeks, a month max behind judging from how they treated the Nexus S. Verizon will follow 4-5 months behind and who knows what Sprint is doing.
It's still rumored though so dont fret. I really hope if LG does make it, that Google will take more initiative over the form factor, I really dont like the square look of the LG phones and if the Gnex has a slightly shorter top bezel and was a little thinner I think it would compete perfectly with the modern flagships in form. Add a 2000+mAH battery with the new S4 Pro and we'll have a dandy phone.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I really don't hope LG is actually making the next nexus, just because of their IMHO ulgy-looking hardware. But I'm probably not getting the next nexus anyway, since I think that the GNex will make me happy for a good while more.

Tapatalk'd from my Trinity-powered maguro


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Still getting settled in with the Nexus, plus a two year contract means I'm sitting tight no matter what phone comes out.

And as long as you use custom ROM's you will see the latest Android Version on your phone for probably another year and a half (Hell, the OG Droid got Jellybean and it's hardware is basically crap at this point).


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gnex will probably get 4.2 and if it's still supported by Google the GSM model should be quick. However, the porting won't be as easy. S4 and OMAP are different SOCs and the two devices probably use different GPUs.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Gnex will probably get 4.2 and if it's still supported by Google the GSM model should be quick. However, the porting won't be as easy. S4 and OMAP are different SOCs and the two devices probably use different GPUs.


Considering the Nexus S is using a Hummingbird chip and it got JB shortly after it was released, I doubt this will be to much of an issue as far as porting it. When building from source, it's a lot easier to work around items like that, especially when you have source for almost everything.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

LG makes good refrigerators


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

imperivm said:


> LG makes good refrigerators












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

LG made some hardcore feature phones in the past. I've seen them chewed to hell, beat to hell, wet & they continued to work for some reason. If they can transfer that to smartphones, they may be worth buying. I would only consider an LG if it had Nexus support, because I don't see them getting updated quickly or having descent developer support otherwise.

I would like to see LG give other manufacturers a run for their money, just for the sake of innovation. I also doubt that Google would be placing their Nexus line entirely with LG. LGs have been largely unsuccessful & reports show Google has about 5 manufacturers for the Nexus line.

With all that said, I probably wouldn't buy the LG Nexus until the quality has been proven.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

It was also rumored that the new nexus would be tabbed for custom UI. Meaning your Nexus would have the ablity to run either LGs Skinned Android or Stock Android.

Doesn't sound like a huge deal, I will take stock everyday. However the issue arrises when updates come out, if the software to run the skinned version is included they can't update to the newest version of Android without allowing it to work with their crappy skins. This has been the issue with HTC, Moto and Samsung keeping their proprietary phones updated. The proprietary phones are typically 5 months or more behind the Nexus.

I know all of those issues are rendered moot when you consider running custom ROMs...but still an issue IMO


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Everything I've heard is still the HTC nexus, but that's the point of rumors...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't recall anything about HTC being the nexus other than the 5" 1080p rumored device. I also highly doubt that will be a Nexus device. I'm betting it will have beats and sense and be the incredible x or something to that nature given it's red accents.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I don't recall anything about HTC being the nexus other than the 5" 1080p rumored device. I also highly doubt that will be a Nexus device. I'm betting it will have beats and sense and be the incredible x or something to that nature given it's red accents.


 from a few sites they claim it's the next nexus. Technobuffalo for one. I hope it is. The one with the red accents is a different phone I think.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

It will be a different system for the next batch of nexus devices, Google has stated that anyone can join the program as long as they follow certain guidelines. The manufactures skin is one, it has to have both the skin and an option for stock using 4.2's "customization center" as well as 64mb's of dedicated media streaming memory along with a few other things. The good thing about this is that it means more options for the genuine nexus goodness, the only bad I could see is the possible delay of updates to some of them since there will be multiple flagship nexus phones.


----------



## KJW979 (Oct 31, 2011)

imperivm said:


> LG makes good refrigerators


Washers and dryers also, maybe then you can control your LG appliance with your LG Nexus phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

KJW979 said:


> Washers and dryers also, maybe then you can control your LG appliance with your LG Nexus phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hahaha. "Checking your email?" "Nope, forgot to start the dryer."


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

KJW979 said:


> Washers and dryers also, maybe then you can control your LG appliance with your LG Nexus phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's coming! I think Panasonic & Samsung already started making Android appliances that can communicate with your phone


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> It's coming! I think Panasonic & Samsung already started making Android appliances that can communicate with your phone


So unnecessary IMHO.


----------



## KJW979 (Oct 31, 2011)

brkshr said:


> It's coming! I think Panasonic & Samsung already started making Android appliances that can communicate with your phone


Yea think I remember reading something about that. Before ya know it android will be driving us to work while doing our laundry and cooking our food.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Do we need 4.2 yet? Wasn't there are report saying 4.0 was only on 25% of devices? Jellybean is still new and great - I think a 4.1.2 would make more sense.

As for LG as the sole nexus device - "ick".

I think Google will bring out an LG nexus alongside a Sony and updated Gnex - and that will add to the 5 nexus devices for the year (with the Q and 7).

Motorolas we can now hope (not on Verizon unless you buy the developer edition) will have unlockable bootloaders so I would think they're ruled out of the nexus game this year, and I don't know what to think of HTC.

The unveiling is only about a month away, I'm thinking Android 5.0 is next year and I'm saving my pennies until then.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

slashdotdash said:


> Do we need 4.2 yet? Wasn't there are report saying 4.0 was only on 25% of devices? Jellybean is still new and great - I think a 4.1.2 would make more sense.
> 
> As for LG as the sole nexus device - "ick".
> 
> ...


4.2 may be more geared towards the new quad core processors most phones will be coming out with now and to better meet the demands better hardware brings. Just a thought though. I haven't seen enough factual info to make any real conclusions yet.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Apps need to support more than one core through threading and concurrency. Many apps don't even support more than one yet.


----------

